
Working from Home Is About Perspective and Focus - jzdziarski
https://www.zdziarski.com/blog/?p=8168
======
nethergh0st
I've been working remotely for over a decade and it takes as much discipline
as working for yourself (I've done both).

Most people aren't disciplined enough to get all of their work done without
the possibility of a manager/boss/coworker overseeing their work habits.

On top of that, many people forced to work from home just don't have the space
to work without getting distracted.

I feel like productivity will plummet during this time and companies will use
that as an excuse to prohibit remote working in the future.

